# Password



## Moodyme58 (Apr 16, 2013)

My first experience with any UNIX type OS. What is the username and password for FreeBSD 8.3 live DVD.
Thank you.:q


----------



## fonz (Apr 16, 2013)

The username is root and it doesn't have a password.


----------



## Moodyme58 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Many thanks.*

Your kindness and quick response is greatly appreciated.:e


----------

